# Belkin Router drops internet connection in middle of downloads.



## Jasper Smith (Jun 21, 2008)

First time using the forums here hope there is at least one person with an answere to my problem. Before having installed my Belkin 4-port and wireless router my internet had no problems, now it does. Wiether in a video load, game update download, or in the middle of a game itself the router stops providing a constant connection for about 5 to 10 seconds. The video and other downloads stop downloading and I'm left having to unhook the router and trying the download again, it works thus making me more assured it's the router's fault. Some maybe relavent information, O.S. Windows Vista Home, Modem Siemens Speedstream 4100 provided by the DSL provider, and a Belkin N Wireless Router. Thanks for reading and hope there will be an answer soon.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


In addition, try running with just a plain wired connection to the modem, see if the problem is gone without the router.


----------

